# Ah!, the pleasure of grandkids



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

How many times can you listen to this 



 ... A lot! unfortunately..

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Know the feeling Ray, when I enter Mastermind my specialist subject will be 'In The Night Garden', how very sad but how many know what a Ninky Nonk or a Pinky Ponk are. :-D

Terry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Went through all this with my kids, now my eldest has just told me I will be a grandad in July, I feel groundhog day coming on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My earliest memory was Annie, the DVD on constant loop

Megs who is now 24 played it over and over again, in fact in was a tape in those days, and had to be replaced as she wore it out 

Now it’s just watching them constantly on their phones, oblivious to all around them, from the youngest to the oldest, glued to the screen, fingers constantly moving, it’s like watching a Sci Fi movie non stop 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps, congratulations Barry
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> How many times can you listen to this ... A lot! unfortunately..
> 
> ray.


Nonce, but worse than that for me is screaming. It does my head in.

Thank goodness mine are all past it. All very civilised and well-behaved now. NO mobiles in company. They're a pleasure to be in conversation with.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yet to find out but if it is anything like the drivel on tv over Christmas then I might pretend that grandma's tv is "broken".


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

My grandaughter is only 18 months,so she just likes anything with dogs on at the moment.
And everytime she comes round I have to put on `Sharp Dressed Man`by ZZ Top,she loves it!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

They do say and think the funniest things though, my daughter and grandson have been living with us for a year now.

In February our 9 year old grandson overheard my wife on the phone with American Express as someone had tried to hack her credit card account. He texted his mother and asked if she could come home quick, when asked why he explained he was very frightened as Granny was being cyber attacked. Too many video games I think.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Nonce, but worse than that for me is screaming. It does my head in.
> 
> Thank goodness mine are all past it. All very civilised and well-behaved now. NO mobiles in company. They're a pleasure to be in conversation with.


Must be be because you only meet them formally Viv 
Sometimes they are are a pleasure

Other times they are just feeling at home

I'm fantastic

Obviously the phones are better than me

Who would have thought it:surprise::nerd::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I know this video off by heart having seen it approx. 834 times as our 6 kids grew up

By the way there is only ONE Willy Wonka........Gene Wilder RIP

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

So much so I did this on Children in Need Day at work.
I'm on the right minus facial hair lol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> My grandaughter is only 18 months,so she just likes anything with dogs on at the moment.
> And everytime she comes round I have to put on `Sharp Dressed Man`by ZZ Top,she loves it!


Thanks Joe, cracking group, woke me right up this morning.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This might help you to sleep, one of my favourites.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard to watch someone having a crap Drew...


----------

